# King's Land Resort Map



## KezR81 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi All,

We are booked in to stay at Kings Land in January, just wondering does anyone know the location where the buildings are? We are in Building 21-22 (Apparently) :-D

Cheers
Kerrie


----------



## KezR81 (Apr 8, 2016)

A clear picture can be found here! :-D 

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g60608-d1404166-Reviews-Kings_Land_by_Hilton_Grand_Vacations-Waikoloa_Kohala_Coast_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html#photos;geo=29217&detail=1404166&ff=94805018&albumViewMode=hero&albumid=17&baseMediaId=94805018&thumbnailMinWidth=50&cnt=30&offset=-4&filter=2


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 8, 2016)

Congratulations on your upcoming stay and Welcome to TUG

Here's a link to additional information about Kings Land - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1870926&postcount=2

Have a wonderful time


----------



## JSparling (Apr 8, 2016)

If you have kids and/or if you plan on BBQ'ing a few nights then ask for a ground floor unit. We stay in Building 21 every March and wouldn't trade the ground floor unit for anything because the perfectly manicured lawn immediately outside our door is a great extension of living space for our two active daughters. You're losing a tiny, TINY amount of view although you also could say you really have the same view as the 2nd and 3rd floor units. 

Are you in a 1BR or 2BR? If you're in a 1BR then you're facing the parking lot.


----------



## mrsmusic (Nov 5, 2016)

*Kingsland 21-22 ADA?*

I was curious if anyone knew anything about where the "cheap" 2 bedrooms were in bldg 21-22  -- it seems like there are ADA accessible rooms in those point-priced units --- and if so, how are they different than the regular rooms? I read the descriptions and I don't see what is different. I haven't seen pictures of ADA rooms.


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 5, 2016)

According to the Hilton.com website - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ha...ations-KOAKLGV/accommodations/accessible.html

The hearing accessible suites features a visual alarm and notification devices for the doorbell or door knock and incoming telephone calls. 

The mobility accessible suites features a roll-in shower or an accessible tub 

This mobility and hearing accessible suites features the combination above.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 5, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> According to the Hilton.com website - http://www3.hilton.com/en/hotels/ha...ations-KOAKLGV/accommodations/accessible.html
> 
> The hearing accessible suites features a visual alarm and notification devices for the doorbell or door knock and incoming telephone calls.
> 
> ...



A couple of years back we had an ADA room at Kings Land.  Ours was a one bedroom in phase one, so not exactly what your looking at.  But here is what i noticed as the difference:

Part of the kitchen counter was lowered, the bathroom was completely different.  Lots of open space for a wheelchair to move around.  Our unit did not have a shower at all.  Instead we had a giant whirlpool tub.  It had a large deck around the tub, and i thought it was kind of pain to get in and out.    That part seemed odd to me as an ADA unit.

The only other difference i noticed was we had a combo washer dryer unit instead of the stacking washer and dryer.  

We had not requested the ADA unit, I checked at the front desk and we they didn't have any other open units for two nights, by then we didn't feel like moving.

All in all the room was still nice.  The only thing i really missed was not having a shower in room.


----------



## Kokolea (Nov 5, 2016)

▼Kings' Land Resort Map
http://www.stayhgv.com/Hawaii/KingsLand/doc/KOAKLmap.jpg

▼Shuttle Schedule
http://www.stayhgv.com/Hawaii/KingsLand/doc/KOAKLshuttle.jpg

Enjoy


----------

